# Graka, 5770, 5780, 6770, 6780?



## Egersdorfer (5. Oktober 2011)

Hey,

da ich nun mein MB, CPU und Ram aufgerüstet habe, ich aber noch immer  nicht genügend frames habe, muss jetzt auch 'ne neue Graka her.

Wegen des (angeblichen?) Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnisses wird es wohl eine Radeon-karte werden. 
Die Frage ist halt, ob es mehr Sinn macht eine günstigere Karte zu  nehmen und dann schneller wieder aufzurüsten, oder ob es effektiver ist  etwas mehr auszugeben und dann länger nicht aufrüsten zu müssen.


Jetzt meine Fragen:

1. Die Benennungen bringen mich völlig durcheinander: Wieso hat eine Radeon 5870 mehr Performance (und kostet mehr) als eine 

6870? Zumindest bei Spiele-Benchmarks. Müsste nicht neuer = schneller sein?

2. Was ist (performance-mäßig) der Unterschied zwischen einer 5770, 5870, 6770, 6780 ?

3. Welche hat die beste Preis-Leistung?

4. Bringt 1024 mb video-ram wirklich doppel so viel performance wie 512 mb?

5. Wenn ich dann weiß welche "Zahl" die Grafikkarte hat, gibt es 'was bei den einzelnen "Verarbeitern" zu 

beachten (Sapphire, HIS, 3D Club und wie sie alle heißen)


Danke für's Beantworten.


P.S.: mein System:

Monitor: 1280x1024 native Auflösung
CPU: AMD Phenom II x4 955
Ram: 4 Gig 1333cl
MB: Gigabyte 870-A USB 3
NT: 550 Watt NT von BeQuiet
HD: Sata 7200 rpm

P.S.: Wenn günstig, bzw. wenn die Preis-Leistung passt, nehm ich  natürlich auch Nvidia. Falls ich eine Graka von AMD übersehen habe, die  gut für mich geeignet wäre, dann bitte Bescheid sagen.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Oktober 2011)

Egersdorfer schrieb:


> 1. Die Benennungen bringen mich völlig durcheinander: Wieso hat eine Radeon 5870 mehr Performance (und kostet mehr) als eine
> 
> 6870? Zumindest bei Spiele-Benchmarks. Müsste nicht neuer = schneller sein?


 ja, da hast Du Recht. In dem Fall ist das eine Besonderheit, da ist der neuere Grafikchip halt nicht ganz so gut geraten, wie geplant. Die "870" ist halt immer die "Oberklasse"-Gamerkarte einer Generation, also 4870, 5870, 6870....  die zB 970 ist dann HighEnd. Und bei der 6000er-Generation ist der Chip bzw. ode Grafikkarte, die relativ gesehen "Oberklasse" ist, halt die 6870, obwohl die nicht stärker als die 5870 ist.

Wegen der Kosten ist es aber nochmal was anderes: die 5870 gibt es halt offiziell nicht mehr, da gibt es nur wenige Shops, die noch welche haben, und die verlangen dann einfach freche Preise, weil die wissen, dass manch einer die Karte sucht, oder aber die haben noch Karten auf Lager, bei denen die ganz einfach schon lange nicht mehr überprüft haben, ob man den Preis nicht mal anpassen sollte. Die Preise sind halt der Einkaufspreis, den der Shop damals hatte, plus ein Gewinnaufschlag.




> 2. Was ist (performance-mäßig) der Unterschied zwischen einer 5770, 5870, 6770, 6780 ?


  die 5870/6870 sind schon deutlich stärker als die 5770/6770. Die 5870 ist je nach Spiel manchmal sogar etwas besser als die 6870, die 5770 und 6770 sind fast gleich. Vorteil der 6870 zur 5870 ist aber der kleinere Strombedarf




> 3. Welche hat die beste Preis-Leistung?


 wenn Du jetzt "euro pro FPS" berechnest, wäre vermutlich die 6770 die beste, aber da die wiederum schon bei vielen Spielen auf höheren Details nicht mehr so ganz reicht, ist die 6870 die beste Karte. Die ist ihren Aufpreis in jedem Falle wert, auch wenn man vlt. ein bisschen mehr "pro FPS" bezahlt. Die 5870 kannst Du streichen. ich finde die nicht unter 230€, das ist die auf keinen Fall wert. Wenn Du aber einen Laden finden solltest, der sie Dir für maximal 160€ anbietet, kannst Du zuschlagen. Ansonsten ist die 6870 besser, da sie ab 140€ zu haben ist, und ab 170-180€ würde man dann eh direkt eine 6950 nehmen.




> 4. Bringt 1024 mb video-ram wirklich doppel so viel performance wie 512 mb?


 nein, völliger Quatsch - wer hat das denn erzählt, dass du mit einem "wirklich" nachfragst? ^^  Entscheident ist der Grafikchip. Eine schwache Karte mit 1GB ist mit 2GB auch nicht schneller. Aber eine gute Karte KÖNNTE mit mehr RAM bei manchen Spielen etwas mehr Leistung bringen. zB wäre eine 5770 mit nur 512MB bei manchen ganz neuen Spielen nicht ganz so schnell wie eine mit 1GB - der Unterschied ist da aber nicht groß. Die mit 1GB kann halt bei Texturen usw. mehr im Voraus laden und somit schneller daraf zugreifen. Aber wenn das Spiel bzw. ein Grafikmous des Spiels wiederum SEHR anspruchsvoll ist, dann schafft er Grafikchip den Grafikmodus so oder so nicht mehr, egal wieviel RAM die Karte hat.



> 5. Wenn ich dann weiß welche "Zahl" die Grafikkarte hat, gibt es 'was bei den einzelnen "Verarbeitern" zu
> 
> beachten (Sapphire, HIS, 3D Club und wie sie alle heißen)


 die Unterschiede sind: Kühler (Lautstärke), evlt. mitgelieferte Software oder Adapter, ggf. Garantie und Service. Sonst nix. Manche Modelle sind übertaktet, steht aber dabei




Für Dein System wäre bis ca 150€ eine 6870 genau richtig.


----------



## Zocker15xD (5. Oktober 2011)

Da gebe ich Herbboy mit der Graka recht..
Aber die 5870 ist doch deutlich schneller als die 6870 
Oder hast du da was verwechselt?


----------



## Herbboy (5. Oktober 2011)

"deutlich" schneller ist übertrieben. Sie ist schneller, wobei es bei neueren Titeln sich auch wieder relativiert. Aber wenn die 5870 mehr als 170-180€, würde man direkt lieber eine 6950 nehmen.


----------



## tavrosffm (5. Oktober 2011)

also wenn es denn um p/l geht sollte man aber auch die 560ti mal miteinbeziehen.
momentan gibt es bei nvidia eine aktion beim kauf einer ab modell 560 ti (glaub ich) gibt es für batman arkam city einen steam download code dazu.
du musst die karte bei einem der händler (arlt/k+m oder alternate) kaufen.
ist vielleicht auch eine überlegung wert wenn man mit dem gedanken spielt sich batman ac zuzulegen (wollen wir das nicht alle  ).
dann ziehst du sagen wir mal 30-40 euro beim kauf einer 560ti ab und bekommst diese dann für ca.170 € (je nach modell).
und beim preis von 170 € sollte man über die 560ti nachdenken wenn man mit dem gedanken spielt sich eine neue graka zu gönnen.
leider gibt es da anscheinend nur die normale spielversion (ohne extras robin dlc) von batman.

ich bin auch gerade am überlegen meine 5770 abzulösen.
das war meine erste und aller vorrausicht letzte ati graka.
ich bin mit der bildqualität überhaupt nicht zufrieden.
spiele gerade einige alte spiele erneut durch und musste das leider feststellen.
meine vorige nvidia (7950gt) hatte meiner meinung nach ein besseres/ruhigeres bild als nun die ati.
zumal nervt es wenn man physx nicht nutzen kann.
nun bin ich also auch am überlegen ob ich nicht gleich zu einer 560ti greifen soll oder lieber auf die nächste generation von nvidia warte.
spätestens wenn bf3 mit der 5770 unspielbar wird werde ich es wohl entscheiden.
ist denn schon irgendwas bekannt wann die nächste serie von nvidia kommt?


----------



## Zocker15xD (5. Oktober 2011)

Also ich würde an deiner Stelle noch warten...
Ich kauf mir gegen weihnachten auch noch einen PC, nur halt mit der 570
aber ich KANN nicht warten, weil ichs mit meiner HD 4650 einfach nicht mehr aushalte


----------



## tavrosffm (5. Oktober 2011)

wenn die 570 zu weihnachten etwas billiger werden sollte (bei unserer gierigen marktwirtschaft kaum zu glauben) würde ich auch diese in betracht ziehen da sie wahrscheinlich langlebiger ist als die 560ti in sachen fps.
momentan ist sie mir noch zu teuer.
ich halte momentan die 5770 auch nicht mehr aus.
vorgestern gta4 installiert und gespielt und etwas zu hoffnungsvoll alles auf recht hoch gesetzt....ein absturz....und nun nach runterregelung der grafik super lärm aus der kiste.
sollte die karte vielleicht mal wieder vom staub befreien.


----------



## Egersdorfer (6. Oktober 2011)

Danke für die Antworten.

Dann dürften sich die 5xx erledigt haben.

Bei 6770 vs 6870 muss ich mal schauen, was ich meinem Geldbeutel zumuten will. 

Gibts irgendwelchen persönlichen Erfahrungen bezgl. der "Weiterverarbeiter" (wie nennt man die denn, Hersteller ist ja eigtl AMD/Nvidia selbst) der Grakas? Es meinte mal jemand, dass Asus/Sapphire die besseren und leiseren Kühler hätten. Meinungen, Erfahrungsberichte?


----------



## Herbboy (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab eine Sapphire 6870, die ist extrem leise auch bei Last. An sich hör ich die gar nicht, es ist nur so: wenn ich den Lüfter kurz anhalte, rauscht mein PC "anders", aber nicht leiser... 

Es gibt da mehrere Modelle, ich hab in diesem Design: Sapphire Radeon HD 6870, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11179-09-20G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder Sapphire Radeon HD 6870, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort, full retail (11179-00-40R) | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder Sapphire Radeon HD 6870, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11179-09-40G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Ice0037 (7. Oktober 2011)

@Herbboy
deine Ausführung der Unterschiedlichen Karten ist wirklich sehr gelungen und hat auch mir geholfen Licht in das Bezeichnungs-Dunkel von AMD zu bringen.

Ich trage mich derzeit mit dem Gedanken mir einen neuen Monitor zuzulegen, da 23 bzw. 24" ja fast schon Standard geworden sind.

Ich hatte mir vor 4 Jahren einen 19" TFT geholt, damals fings gerade an das 22" Widescreens bezahlbar wurden, allerdings hat mich immer die hohe Auflösung abgeschreckt weil man dann ja auch eine entsprechend leistungsstarke Grafikkarte braucht.

Allerdings kann ich absolut nicht abschätzen was für Grafikkarte ich bräuchte um zb. Bad Company 2 in 1920x1080 in vollen Details zu spielen, also auch mit Bildverbesserern wie AA. Meine derzeitige Karte würde das sicher nicht schaffen, die feiert im November auch schon ihren dritten Geburtstag.

Ich hatte immer so ~150€ für ne Grafikkarte angelegt, demnach würde es wohl hier auf ne 6870 hinauslaufen, aber würde die genügend Leistung haben? BC2 ist ja schon was länger auf dem Markt. Über zukünftige Titel wie Diablo 3 oder Max Payne 3 ist natürlich immer schwer zu philosophieren.

Wobei auch noch die Frage wäre ob mein restliches System die neue Grafikkarte ausbremsen würde? Im Speziellen halt die CPU.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Oktober 2011)

Ich spiele BF BC2 mit meiner 6870 in FullHD auf hohen Details problemlos. Bin nur nicht ganz sicher, ob es auch mit ALLEM auf Maximum richtig gut läuft, aber für ca 140-150€ ist die Karte halt optimal, und definitiv deutlich besser als Deine 4850


----------

